# Average lamb weight; Finn cross



## NachoFarm (Mar 18, 2013)

Such a simple question but I can't find the answer anywhere!  I know it would depend on how many in the litter, feeding practices etc but is there an average weight for a Finn lamb at birth?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 18, 2013)

I'll let you know in a couple days Nacho. I've got a first timer Finn ready to deliver


----------



## NachoFarm (Mar 18, 2013)

Lol, hopefully we don't beat you to it!  We're due any day now around here!  SO NERVOUS!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 18, 2013)

Ours is due any day as well. She's huge so I'm hoping for twins.


----------



## NachoFarm (Mar 18, 2013)

Any chance you have a pic you could share?  Ours doesn't look very fat but she's all bagged up and she had twins last year and her mom had quads this year (not here at our farm) so I'm wondering if she could be carrying more than one.  Only time will tell I guess, we're only at 142 days so let the waiting game begin!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 19, 2013)

Will see what I can do. She's way bigger than when she had a single last year but I also have absolutely NO clue when she is due.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 19, 2013)

The Finns are coming! The Finns are coming! Leah, my Finn, has a mucous plug coming out. So anytime now! I am not expecting anything more than twins, and I will be happy if I get that.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 19, 2013)

Here's a picture of Leah from the top. I don't think she looks that huge, plus she has a lot of wool.


----------



## Symphony (Mar 19, 2013)

http://www.sheep.cornell.edu/links/farmers/stillmeadow/pictures/septuplets/index.html

Lots of babies.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep that's why we got them Symphony. But for all the hype about what great producer's they are, I think their first years they don't produce as many. That's why I'm thinking twins but not trips yet.

BTW, she hasn't gone yet. Despite the mucous plug, she hasn't exhibited any other signs that lambing is imminent. Who knows.


----------



## Symphony (Mar 20, 2013)

Hmm, Yeah the article was interesting and made me read more about the breed.  A combo of Finn sheep and Friesian Milk Sheep would be ideal I would think.  That's if your looking for pure numbers for profit.


----------



## NachoFarm (Mar 20, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of Leah from the top. I don't think she looks that huge, plus she has a lot of wool.


We just had our Lilly sheared and she probably is about the same size.  Her udder gets bigger every day.  I hope it happens during the day so we can see!  We're such first timers.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 20, 2013)

If I had to make an educated guess, I'd say Finn lambs are probably on the smaller side.  Maybe 7-8 lbs for singles and twins, and maybe 6ish pounds for trips or more...maybe less.


----------

